# Rep shops in Skegness?



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Me and my OH are thinking of moving to Skegness this year. Is there and good rep shops there?


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Not that I know of, but there is a good one in boston...which isn't too far away.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Animal Kingdom in Roman road has a few reptiles and stocks a reasonable range of accessories.

Theres a new place opened recently down the high street (chip pan ally), not the greatest but it does have a range of reptiles in stock.

Both the above sell live foods and frozen.

Skeggy isn't known for its vast range of reptile stores but if you need a stick of rock or a bucket and spade, your spoilt for choice.:lol2:

Gordon


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Well the bucket and spade I already have, so a nice rep shop would suit me. :lol2:


----------

